# Buffalo head cichlids tank setup.



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

So my buffalo heads came (got 6) they were a little smaller than I expected(a little smaller than a inch) but it's not a big deal.

Anyways I removed all the rocks from the tank as I didn't want them to get stuck underneath them and I wanted to be able to monitor them. So I put in 3 small terracotta pots for some security. 
But they have all swam behind the filter and I never see them.

So should i put the rocks back in or leave it more bare so I can watch them, or what should I do for them. Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Why are the rocks there?

What do you think you can do to make them more comfortable?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I would put the rocks back in. They will feel more secure and may come out more.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> Why are the rocks there?
> 
> What do you think you can do to make them more comfortable?


Is this a subtle way to say to put the rocks back in lol?

I turned off the light to the tank in a effort to help them. But the original plan was to have rocks in there for caves and what not but I've also had smaller fish get stuck under the rocks and die. So that's why I added the pots to help with caves as well


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Alexpol08 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Why are the rocks there?
> ...


It's a subtle way to say, try and think things out on your own sometimes. This forum is a great resource, and by all means continue using it and leverage off the experience here, but at the same time there comes a point to begin learning and reasoning on your own as well, because ultimately it is your own knowledge that will lead to the best success with your fish.

Please don't think this to be rude, I do the same to my three teenage kids, who tend to ask questions endlessly, and curiousity is great... and yet, when you respond with questions back, and ask why, it develops better knowledge and critical thinking.

--- So with that, why were the rocks in there in the first place, and to what degree can you benefit the fish best with rocks? What else do you think you can do to create greater comfort for these fish?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> Alexpol08 said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


I don't find it rude at all. 
The rocks where in there in the first place for my pleasure, I liked the way it looked. But I know they are somewhat cave dwelling fish so it would help them feel more at home.

Where my issue comes in is that in my experience when I've had fish this small they've gotten caught under the rocks and died. But those where also different cichlids.

As far as what else I could do, I'm not sure. Possibly add dither fish, as I said I put in come clay pots and turned the lights out.

Ultimately I'm sure I will put the rocks back in, just worried about fatalities


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fish shouldn't get trapped under rocks... typically the way they do, is if they've dug, and the rocks have dropped, or caves collapsed.... put the rocks on the bottom of the tank, so that they cannot dig under, and this is no longer possible. Build stable caves, on the glass, and this isn't possible. For fish that naturally live in a rocky, caved area, you are providing them a natural environment, and providing them the comfort of safety, in a place that they can hide. Dither fish make such fish, particularly young ones comfortable in their aquarium, and that is a good idea on your part. Good luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My fish don't find the clay pots dark enough or closely fitting enough to be comfortable...they definitely prefer having the rocks with snug hiding places.

And as Fogelhund said, if there is no substrate under the rocks (because the rocks are on the glass and THEN you add the substrate), they can't get caught.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! Rocks will definitely be placed on the glass. I did add some last night but it was at about 2am so I didn't put enough in.

But as far as dithers, will Congo tetras work? 
I search for fish from the same area, and it seems Congo tetras would be the best bet, they will do fine in the fast current and their adult size should keep them safe when the buffalos get larger, before I get a pair. 
What are your guys thoughts?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Alexpol08 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Rocks will definitely be placed on the glass. I did add some last night but it was at about 2am so I didn't put enough in.
> 
> But as far as dithers, will Congo tetras work?
> I search for fish from the same area, and it seems Congo tetras would be the best bet, they will do fine in the fast current and their adult size should keep them safe when the buffalos get larger, before I get a pair.
> What are your guys thoughts?


I like Congo tetras, and have kept them with such fish in the past. Congos might not survive once the Buffalo Heads start breeding... it depends on your tank size, which I've forgotten.

I've also used "Australian" rainbows, and still do, even with my Tanganyikans... another option, though not from the same region.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

The tank is a 38gallon, 3ft long, 12in high and 19in width. From what I've been reading not much will survive once a pair forms. I've never head of Australian rainbows but I will look into them. Thanks


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've had Congo's and Buffalo heads together for a few years now in a 36" 40 gallon. Its a nice tank. There's a few synodontis nigervinters and a butterfly fish also. I need to work out the aquascaping, I grew out a few filament barbs in there and they ate most of the anubias plants.

Another dither option is Brycinus longipinnis, these were my first choice but the store couldn't get anymore.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello again all, so my buffalo heads are getting quite big. It's awesome watching them grow and see the bump develop. 
So I'm hunting down tank mates and i asked my LFS to order me some synodontis nigriventris but the company sent Synodontis euptera (featherfin). I didn't notice the till I got home and put them in the tank. So will the featherfin be a problem? I have 6. The biggest issue I see now is that the feather fins get quite a bit bigger than the nigriventris.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd take them back...they are a solitary fish and get quite large for a 36" tank.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't take them back as they were a special order for me and i got them at cost. But I think I'll keep them until they get a but bigger ad now they're less than a inch and then try to sell them.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

They're actually making good dither fish, they're bring my buffalos out of hiding.


----------

